# Aiki locator



## dasgregorian (Nov 30, 2005)

I'm in Moses Lake now, having a lot of fun learning Aiki-ju-jitsu... but after I'm done here in college I'm going back to Yakima, WA... Does anyone have a suggestion as to how I can find an Aiki instructor in or near yakima?


----------



## JAMJTX (Nov 30, 2005)

Check here: www.aikiweb.com


----------

